# George Eiferman Mr. Universe 1962



## IanVictorian (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello folks

Since beginning my exercise program two years ago, I have slimmed down considerably!  I recently posted a tribute video to George Eiferman on YouTube, featuring Fifties music, from a lost film he did in the early Fifties.  Just thought you guys would be interested 

I do treadmill every day and am trying to get stronger.

Ian


----------



## Arnold (Oct 14, 2007)

IanVictorian welcome to IM!


----------

